# Smoked the food for a Beer and Wine Festival!!!



## rp ribking (Oct 2, 2011)

What a day!!!. Smoked 45lbs of pulled pork, 4 gallons of Dutch's Un-Wicked smoked bake beans (These beans stole the show), 40lb's chicken 1/4's and 20lbs smoked sausage.

I smoked the chicken and sausage on site and then put in coolers and seved out of that.

Used hickory and lump on 2 WSM's. The owners were very impressed with the food!!!


----------



## smoke king (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow, what a feast!


----------



## alblancher (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice,  BBQ and Beer, can't beat it!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 2, 2011)

Great gig!

Food looks excellent!


----------



## alaskanbear (Oct 2, 2011)

HOT DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!! What a job!

Rich


----------



## rp ribking (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the comps!!! They said they had 150 peeps, I thought about 75 peeps. They had me smoke enough for about 225-275.

The day was cold and very windy. 

I used SmokinAls mayo on the chicken before the seasoning and I wish I could of took a pic of the steam comin' out of the cooler when we opened it, what a smell and oh so tender.

It was a very windy day, even in the roasters the pulled pork was not too hot and I had 1 roaster not heating up like it should have.

The smoked sausage was pre-smoked and pre-cooked. I added hickory smoke and heated them up on the smoker, they were vey awesome!!!

Last butt not least, Dutch's Recipe for his smoked beans*............!!!!WOW!!!!.................(UN-Wicked) *the peeps loved'em, 4 gallons and we ran out 1 hour earlier than the other smoked goodies!!!! 

RP


----------



## tyotrain (Oct 4, 2011)

Great job..


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks great!!

The WSMs look well seasoned too Mr Smith!!!

  Craig


----------



## alelover (Oct 5, 2011)

Great feast and great pics.


----------

